# Canadian bacon!



## pigskins (Feb 14, 2011)

I finally did it! Something I've been wanting to do for some time now is make Canadian bacon (I've since learned it's really "back bacon" but around here it's what you get if you order Canadian bacon at a diner or buy it at the store). When I learned how easy it was it was just a matter of timing, starting the cure when I knew I would have time to smoke at the end of the curing process. I used a dry cure and the pork loin sat in the fridge for 12 days. I smoked it yesterday to 140, cooled, wrapped, and sliced today. I've handed out 6 care packages to friends and asked for honest feedback. We are eating some tomorrow morning for breakfast. It smells great, I can't wait to try it!!  Here are some pics:

First Canadian bacon pictures by pigskins87 - Photobucket

I think I'll be going to the market for another loin very soon!!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been wanting to try this for a while, Pigskin. I love Canadian bacon, but it's so darn expensive. The pics of it look great, how does it taste? Does it have that ham texture?


----------



## BigAL (Feb 15, 2011)

I've also been wanting to make it, just wasn't sure how and haven't had anyone ask for it.

Sure looks good, Pigskins!  Nice job!

Care to give out the recipe?


----------



## pigskins (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure will! This was my first attempt and so far all reviews are positive.  The ratio for the dry cure I used is:
1 TBS Tender Quick
1 TBS brown sugar or Turbinado sugar
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp granulated garlic
all per pound of meat.  I've seen similar recipes that add black pepper, that use no onion powder, that use less sugar, etc.  

I had a 4 pound boneless pork loin (not a tenderloin).  Trimmed all fat, mized cure and rubbed it all on generously on all sides.  Triple wrapped in plastic wrap and stored in a pan in the fridge for 2 days per pound, turning over every other day.  There will be some liquid don't be alarmed like I was.

After curing (mine went a few days longer due to unforseen circumstances) I unwrapped and thoroughly rinsed.  Some people soak the loin for 30 mins or more.  Thoroughly dry (some will air dry in the fridge for 1, 2 hours or more, others just towel dry).  Smoke with hickory until internal temp is around 140-145 which means it still needs to be cooked before eating, or smoke to 160-165 which means it is fully cooked.  Slice er up!

Googling dry-cure canadian bacon will get you lots of options.  There is also a wet cure method.  Tender Quick is a curing agent sold by Morton's salt.  There are other products that do the same, just not called Tender Quick.

My next attempt, I may leave out the onion and garlic.  I really like the smoky flavor followed by a hint of sweetness from the sugar. I find a little after taste from the onion & garlic that I don't mind, just don't expect it from my bacon.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 15, 2011)

From what I have been reading you could use prauge powder #1 as well.  Morton's Tender Quick is basically a propriatary mixture of proauge powder #1, salt and other stuff.

You need to be sure to follow the cure's instructions properly or you can get bad results.

Now... if you need another tester...


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone interested in home curing meat should be aware of the important food safety issues.  If not, you can make someone very seriously ill.

Here are a couple of information links:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/cure_smoke/curing_pork.pdf

Curing and Smoking Meats for Home Food Preservation


----------

